# "Discussion" plates



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I was looking at some bathroom work yesterday. Owner says she needs a different "discussion" plate for the bathroom shower. The last contractor had ordered the wrong discussion plate and she wanted the discussion plate to match the other discussion plate on the shower controls. I just nodded with understanding.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

"Escucheon" plate.:no::clap::whistling:thumbup:


but you had quite a discussion about them...:laughing::whistling


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Sorta like all those caddilac converters that thieves are crawling under the trucks and stealing.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

griz said:


> "Escucheon" plate.:no::clap::whistling:thumbup:


Close Griz. 
"escutcheon plate"


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

Ohhhh.. I was wondering what the heck a "discussion" plate was.

I thought it might have been something artistic that your dinner party guests talk about when they are finished using the bathroom.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

tedanderson said:


> Ohhhh.. I was wondering what the heck a "discussion" plate was.
> 
> I thought it might have been something artistic that your dinner party guests talk about when they are finished using the bathroom.


:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

That pink installation in the walls always makes me itchy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That pink installation in the walls always makes me itchy.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I knew a car salesmen from Ohio that always talked about going to his "choirpractor".


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I like Sonic Tubes. They're a lot better than sonotubes


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you going to re-flash the chimley?

Butterface... everything good on her but er face.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you use Sherman Williams paint?


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

My father-in-law always says "archy tech".(architect) Not sure if it's on purpose or not


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

or that corking stuff they shoot out of a tube :whistling


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

Crawdad said:


> Sorta like all those caddilac converters that thieves are crawling under the trucks and stealing.


That happened to my buddy's truck today at the park and ride.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

We built a house for a guy who wanted a 
"zink " in the utility room by the "worshing " machine..


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

My aunt is French Canadian. She cannot say veterinarian at all.

It comes out vetnertarian lmao. My uncle has the greatest time teasing her about it.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Roofcheck said:


> Are you going to re-flash the chimley?
> 
> Butterface... everything good on her but er face.


You know damn well that "chimley" is a real word in Vermont. You can clearly see it from your dooryard.


----------



## Nick R (May 20, 2012)

There's always a radial alarm saw for sale on craigslist too.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Make sure the rebarb is set for the footing before the inspection.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I hope I never fall off my ''latter''.


----------

